# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Дистрибутивы+Патчи безлимитные

## loungzhur

*Дистрибутивы+Патчи безлимитные (без ограничения по времени)* на https://t.me/+1_SCzpbstY4xMjFi

----------

